# deer check



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

how do you check to see what deer you have checked in so far.


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

how do you not know? its six deer in five months with one being a buck.

If you're referring to prior years, you can see your prior purchases on the odnr site


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

https://oh-web.s3licensing.com/

Your account will tell you.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

You could also just look at your paper permits that were filled out after the kill. Or use your memory?


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Sounds like your trying to to find out which deer you killed and checked in or which deer you killed and your buddy checked in


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

delete


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Call your county game warden and ask. He is a really nice guy and very helpful. He can look it up for you. He can also help clear up any confusion on who checked in which deer and what county each deer was tagged in.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

A lot of people jumping to conclusions and thinking the worst! He asked a simple question, bunch of negative Nancy’s on here! Could be as simple as he doesn’t recall if he made the call to check it in? I forgot once, called in to check a few days later to see if I did because I couldn’t remember, turns out I hadn’t, they were cool about it and checked it with no problems! A buddy of mine did the same! Old age is a biotch!!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

How can you not know wether or not you checked in a deer? Either you have a confirmation number written on your temp tag and permanent tag, or you don’t.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Muddy said:


> How can you not know wether or not you checked in a deer? Either you have a confirmation number written on your temp tag and permanent tag, or you don’t.


I was at work, didn’t have tag with me, couldn’t remember if I called it in.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

rangerpig250 said:


> I was at work, didn’t have tag with me, couldn’t remember if I called it in.


And you couldn't equip yourself with a piece of paper and a writing implement to write down the confirmation number? OK, got it! 

I will admit that some things happen. After my Mom died, I had something that had to go through probate, so I contacted a lawyer she had done business with in the past. When I showed up with all the documentation, the secretary said, "Wow! You have everything here that we need!" 

I asked her why that seemed to be surprising to her. She said that so many people showed up who were absolutely clueless, and they had to take them by the hand and walk them through the process! 

Believe me, compared to probate checking in a deer is a walk in the park!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I’m still not sure why I need to explain this to you but here we go. Where I hunt, it’s a an urban zone that allows you to take 9 doe and 1 buck. I checked in numerous deer that year, as I was at work I had a thought about deer hunting, and I went , oh $&%#, I can’t recall if I called in the last deer. Since I was at work I didn’t have my tags with me to look at, I called and spoke to ODNR and explained, they were very cool about it and confirmed that I hadn’t called it in. They confirmed that my doe tag had been purchased weeks ago and promptly allowed me to complete the check in process. I hope this clarifies things and a great job to you for being perfect !


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

OK. A little bit of context is very helpful.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

They send an email confirmation with the number also.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

When I call in a deer I get a text message after I'm done calling it in with my confirmation number.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> And you couldn't equip yourself with a piece of paper and a writing implement to write down the confirmation number? OK, got it!
> 
> I will admit that some things happen. After my Mom died, I had something that had to go through probate, so I contacted a lawyer she had done business with in the past. When I showed up with all the documentation, the secretary said, "Wow! You have everything here that we need!"
> 
> ...


 I went through probate without a lawyer nor legal degree.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

rangerpig250 said:


> I’m still not sure why I need to explain this to you but here we go. Where I hunt, it’s a an urban zone that allows you to take 9 doe and 1 buck. I checked in numerous deer that year, as I was at work I had a thought about deer hunting, and I went , oh $&%#, I can’t recall if I called in the last deer. Since I was at work I didn’t have my tags with me to look at, I called and spoke to ODNR and explained, they were very cool about it and confirmed that I hadn’t called it in. They confirmed that my doe tag had been purchased weeks ago and promptly allowed me to complete the check in process. I hope this clarifies things and a great job to you for being perfect !


9 doe? In an Ohio county? Where?


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

chrisrf815 said:


> 9 doe? In an Ohio county? Where?


North Royalton, cuyahoga county


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

chrisrf815 said:


> 9 doe? In an Ohio county? Where?


Gonna question that now too huh???..some people.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Gonna question that now too huh???..some people.


Im not on this site to call people out but, Cuyahoga county is a 4 deer county, which means 1 buck and 3 does or 4 does and no buck per hunter with a hunting license. I've never heard of "city" regulations within a county.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

chrisrf815 said:


> Im not on this site to call people out but, Cuyahoga county is a 4 deer county, which means 1 buck and 3 does or 4 does and no buck per hunter with a hunting license. I've never heard of "city" regulations within a county.


Now it is.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

chrisrf815 said:


> Im not on this site to call people out but, Cuyahoga county is a 4 deer county, which means 1 buck and 3 does or 4 does and no buck per hunter with a hunting license. I've never heard of "city" regulations within a county.


Well now you have, the ODNR considers North Royalton a “controlled hunt” area. It added another 6 deer onto the cuyahoga bag limit of 4. This started in 2016, total allowable deer is 10.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ohhhh dang! The ogf police was policed by the police! Nice! Made my day!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Calling me the police, WOW. Ive never seen that info published. I stand corrected.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

rangerpig250 said:


> View attachment 286859
> 
> Well now you have, the ODNR considers North Royalton a “controlled hunt” area. It added another 6 deer onto the cuyahoga bag limit of 4. This started in 2016, total allowable deer is 10.


I can clearly read it here, but i have never seen a publication or search with this clearly stated or written on it. Im not mad nor am i the POLICE.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

And BTW I live in Cuyahoga County


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Shoo-eeee...10 deer???
I'm headed up you fellars way to try and help ODNR thin the herd up your way like we helped thin em down this way.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

fastwater said:


> Shoo-eeee...10 deer???
> I'm headed up you fellars way to try and help ODNR thin the herd up your way like we helped thin em down this way.


Take a drive through some of the neighborhoods this is being done in. Some of the houses are 25-50' apart and yards have a dozen deer in them, and 10 houses away same story. Every tree and shrub are eaten, and or rubbed. Gardens are a distant memory. Golf courses have dozens of deer living on them. Until a couple years ago there was zero hunting there, now with regulations, lots of them, they are allowing some archery, again lots of rules, your set up has to be inspected by them you have to call to let them know when you're hunting in your previously approved stand location, you have to provide insurance, huge list and even if you own the property that includes you too. This went to the ballot and was passed by the people.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

MagicMarker said:


> Sounds like your trying to to find out which deer you killed and checked in or which deer you killed and your buddy checked in


Damn... seems as though in this thread your guilty until proven innocent. Sounds as though a lot of you guys need to go apply for a civil service position.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

miked913 said:


> Take a drive through some of the neighborhoods this is being done in. Some of the houses are 25-50' apart and yards have a dozen deer in them, and 10 houses away same story. Every tree and shrub are eaten, and or rubbed. Gardens are a distant memory. Golf courses have dozens of deer living on them. Until a couple years ago there was zero hunting there, now with regulations, lots of them, they are allowing some archery, again lots of rules, your set up has to be inspected by them you have to call to let them know when you're hunting in your previously approved stand location, you have to provide insurance, huge list and even if you own the property that includes you too. This went to the ballot and was passed by the people.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Hmmm... Sounds like some of the non-hunting suburbs around Cols.(and most likely other major Ohio cities). I have a buddy that lives in such an area that makes it a point to call me a couple three times throughout different stages of deer season jokingly asking me if I've shot anything yet and asking me when I'm gonna come up there and kill the deer that run through their neighborhood everyday. He usually follows that up with pics of deer standing in his yard. Usually earpting his wife's flowers.  He has better stories of monster bucks chasing does through his neighborhood than most hunters that hunt country woodlands.
He's also sent me pics of many coyote's in their neighborhood and has a story of one of his neighbor's that came home one evening and had a bit of a standoff with a yote that was in their garbage that was at the curb. Guess yote had garbage can turned over when they pulled in the drive. She thought it was just a dog. She screamed at the yote and it stood its ground. Took her daughter in the house and her husband went out with a ball bat only to find it was a yote. With him hollering, yote stood its ground until the last minute then backed off into the street. Yote stood and watched as guy cleaned up the mess and rolled the container into the garage.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

miked913 said:


> Take a drive through some of the neighborhoods this is being done in. Some of the houses are 25-50' apart and yards have a dozen deer in them, and 10 houses away same story. Every tree and shrub are eaten, and or rubbed. Gardens are a distant memory. Golf courses have dozens of deer living on them. Until a couple years ago there was zero hunting there, now with regulations, lots of them, they are allowing some archery, again lots of rules, your set up has to be inspected by them you have to call to let them know when you're hunting in your previously approved stand location, you have to provide insurance, huge list and even if you own the property that includes you too. This went to the ballot and was passed by the people.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


This easily illustrates what I posted in another thread that was talking about the population impact from coyotes. The facts are really, really clear, the population reduction is primarily due to hunter kills not predation. Simple math, if you leave more (kill less) deer to reproduce the population expands rapidly.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> I went through probate without a lawyer nor legal degree.


In fact, the guy I hired said I might be able to fill out the paperwork and present it to the judge myself! I appreciated him trying to save me money, but I went on the probate court website and couldn't even figure which piece of paperwork to fill out! I went back and put it in his hands. Cost me $150 but it was money well spent hiring someone who knew what they were doing. 



chrisrf815 said:


> Im not on this site to call people out but, Cuyahoga county is a 4 deer county, which means 1 buck and 3 does or 4 does and no buck per hunter with a hunting license. I've never heard of "city" regulations within a county.


Same here! I know that cities and villages can hold deer hunts on municipally owned property, but I didn't know that they could exceed the ODNR county limits.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

rangerpig250 said:


> View attachment 286859
> 
> Well now you have, the ODNR considers North Royalton a “controlled hunt” area. It added another 6 deer onto the cuyahoga bag limit of 4. This started in 2016, total allowable deer is 10.


I also stand corrected. Not living in one of these areas, I've never been exposed to regs like this.



miked913 said:


> Take a drive through some of the neighborhoods this is being done in. Some of the houses are 25-50' apart and yards have a dozen deer in them, and 10 houses away same story. Every tree and shrub are eaten, and or rubbed. Gardens are a distant memory. Golf courses have dozens of deer living on them. Until a couple years ago there was zero hunting there, now with regulations, lots of them, they are allowing some archery, again lots of rules, your set up has to be inspected by them you have to call to let them know when you're hunting in your previously approved stand location, you have to provide insurance, huge list and even if you own the property that includes you too. This went to the ballot and was passed by the people.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


As I posted earlier, some of the Cleveland suburbs are just drowning in deer! Good to see that some like yours allow real deer hunters to harvest them. Unlike Solon, which spends taxpayer dollars to hire sharpshooters to shoot deer, and skiff them out in the middle of the night lest some sensitive snowflake see actual blood!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> In fact, the guy I hired said I might be able to fill out the paperwork and present it to the judge myself! I appreciated him trying to save me money, but I went on the probate court website and couldn't even figure which piece of paperwork to fill out! I went back and put it in his hands. Cost me $150 but it was money well spent hiring someone who knew what they were doing.


I just asked the ladies at the probate court what forms I needed, printed them off and filled them in and filed them..They were helpful as could be and it was pretty complicated as my late aunt died without a will. Had get everything appraised and then got it split among 7 siblings. Luckily they all get along so there was no drama..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> I also stand corrected. Not living in one of these areas, I've never been exposed to regs like this.
> As I posted earlier, some of the Cleveland suburbs are just drowning in deer! Good to see that some like yours allow real deer hunters to harvest them. *Unlike Solon, which spends taxpayer dollars to hire sharpshooters to shoot deer, and skiff them out in the middle of the night lest some sensitive snowflake see actual blood![*/QUOTE]
> 
> This is the same thing that goes on in and around the City of Cols.
> ...


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> I also stand corrected. Not living in one of these areas, I've never been exposed to regs like this.
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted earlier, some of the Cleveland suburbs are just drowning in deer! Good to see that some like yours allow real deer hunters to harvest them. Unlike Solon, which spends taxpayer dollars to hire sharpshooters to shoot deer, and skiff them out in the middle of the night lest some sensitive snowflake see actual blood!


Sounds like a Cuyahoga County thing..... I hear the Cleveland Metroparks does the same thing.
If i was a resident/taxpayer i would be thinking twice about voting for any tax increase until that process was changed. I do know there are some Metroparks that do allow bow hunting through a resident /lottery system, sounds like the right thing to do to me


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Redheads said:


> Sounds like a Cuyahoga County thing..... I hear the Cleveland Metroparks does the same thing.
> If i was a resident/taxpayer i would be thinking twice about voting for any tax increase until that process was changed. I do know there are some Metroparks that do allow bow hunting through a resident /lottery system, sounds like the right thing to do to me


If I were in charge of reducing a population in a primarily residential area I would also do it per the nighttime sharpshooter solution way before I would turn hunters loose to try to perform the job. Most hunters don't possess the skillset required to get the job done in a manner that would provide the least amount of disruption to the neighborhood. Nothing against hunters, just don't need them in residential area wounding deer. I would want them dead in the quickest most efficient manner available, it would be an easy decision to use sharpshooters at night. If an area in more remote within city limits, sure let hunters hunt them.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Lundy said:


> If I were in charge of reducing a population in a primarily residential area I would also do it per the nighttime sharpshooter solution way before I would turn hunters loose to try to perform the job. Most hunters don't possess the skillset required to get the job done in a manner that would provide the least amount of disruption to the neighborhood. Nothing against hunters, just don't need them in residential area wounding deer. I would want them dead in the quickest most efficient manner available, it would be an east decision to use sharpshooters at night. If an area in more remote within city limits, sure let hunters hunt them.


I respect your opinion but I disagree. We’re on our third year with this program and despite the fears of others with that same thought process we’ve had no disruptions, and as far as hunters possessing the skill set, they must pass a mandatory archery test. The hunting sites are inspected for safety and must meet a fairly stringent set of requirements. I can’t speak on behalf of all suburbs but ours still has plenty of large wooded areas to hunt. We also have a two doe first before you can take a buck policy, it without a doubt has cut down the deer herd and our deer vs car crashes has gone way down. I’m a huge fan of the program and hope it sticks around for a long time!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

rangerpig250 said:


> I respect your opinion but I disagree. We’re on our third year with this program and despite the fears of others with that same thought process we’ve had no disruptions, and as far as hunters possessing the skill set, they must pass a mandatory archery test. The hunting sites are inspected for safety and must meet a fairly stringent set of requirements. I can’t speak on behalf of all suburbs but ours still has plenty of large wooded areas to hunt. We also have a two doe first before you can take a buck policy, it without a doubt has cut down the deer herd and our deer vs car crashes has gone way down. I’m a huge fan of the program and hope it sticks around for a long time!


That’s great. I am glad that it gives people an opportunity to hunt and enjoy the resource while cutting back the herd.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm in favor of letting hunters hunt some of these areas as well as long as the houses are not on top of each other and the area is deemed huntable and the houses aren't on top of each other. 
Can only speak of areas I know of but there are many that could have controlled hunts that don't.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

A bow lottery with 30 day season.. an x number of hunters per metro park.... heard thinned annually... case closed.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> A bow lottery with 30 day season.. an x number of hunters per metro park.... heard thinned annually... case closed.


^^^And will generate $ instead of spending it.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Damn... seems as though in this thread your guilty until proven innocent. Sounds as though a lot of you guys need to go apply for a civil service position.


Sounds like some recent hearings on tv....


----------

